# hello to everyone



## oliveoil1984 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought I'd come and say hello - especially as there are a few faces on here I already recognise from SUK (I'm sure you know who you are!).

I'm delighted to be able to say that we're gearing up to do our second lot of insems with our frankly wonderful surropal, K (I'll let her out herself if she wants to!). After a few years of terrible luck and even more terrible health, I'm now out the other side and can't wait for what the next year (hopefully) holds. I still struggle to believe that K is willing to change our lives so completely... it's an amazing gift for her to give us. I need to pinch myself to make sure it's not just a long, lovely dream!

Anyway, enough of me. Best of luck to you all, whatever stage you're at.

x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Olive!

I'm sending lots of     your way hoping that this month will be yours!  

Good Luck!  



Amanda


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
I'm a fellow SUK er, and following your journey on there.
Good Luck for round two.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck midear - try to concentrate on having a nice time in the sunshine together and maybe Popeye's swimmers will find their mark!

Fiona xx


----------

